# Chess - scid question



## mefizto (Apr 5, 2021)

Greetings all,

I have been using Scid vs Pc on Windows7, and since I have a better laptop with FreeBSD 12.2, I have been contemplating installing the same application on it.  However, I was able to find games/scid.

I was searching for the differences, but the information appears rather inconsistent.  Anybody has any insight?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## SteamBSD (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi, try under wine or native program:


```
pkg ins dreamchess
```

--- SteamBSD © is FREE operating system.
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8wwRY8yGWiJ-bIQlK0wvUA
Site: https://lpros.blogspot.com
Github: https://github.com/steambsd/os
Email: steambsd@gmail.com


----------



## George (Apr 6, 2021)

Scid has no bug reports and the port seems to be the latest version (4.7). I'd say go for it?


----------



## mefizto (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi SteamBSD,

I am aware that there are other Chess programs, and Wine, my question was more about anyone knowing of differences, so I do not have to learn new interface and its options.

Hi Elazar,

yep, since nobody seems to know, I will have to install it and experiment.

Kindest regards,

M


----------

